

Silly Traffic - bdfh42
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2008/04/silly-traffic.html

======
Tichy
Just a thought: don't those 75% reflect rather badly on Google's search
skills? Those 75% translate into 75% false hits delivered by Google - room to
improve for competitors.

Although granted, there might be a barrier of human "stupidity" that can't be
broken, there is only so much you can infer from simplistic search requests.

------
tlrobinson
Oh good, I don't feel quite as bad about my ridiculous Google Analytics
charts:

<http://tlrobinson.net/misc/bounce.png>

~~~
mixmax
From your site: "It's still being put together so there's lots of content
missing" and "This text is filler. Lorem ipsum..."

Wonder why your bounce rates are high?

;-)

~~~
tlrobinson
I suppose it's pretty neglected. I've been "putting it together" for the last
couple years :)

